# Getting into law enforcement??



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Hello Gentlemen,

Just to give you a little backround about me. I'm 35 years old and have my BS in Respiratory Therapy and my post grad in cardiac perfusion. I work for one of the local VA hospitals and have been employed with the goverment for 10 years working in my field. I have no military experience. I have always (since I was 18) wanted to become a Police officer, but never pursued it. I went to college and entered the medical field. I would really like to become a Police Officer in my home town or with the RISP.

I guess my question is..............what are my chances of becoming a Police officer in my hometown, which is East Providence, Rhode Island or with the Rhode Island State Police?? I know I still meet the age limit for both departments, but am I being unrealistic??? 

I work out at the gym with alot of the guys from East Providence PD (good bunch of guys) and the ones I've mentioned it to said I should go for it. My cousin is a East Providence Police officer and my Aunt is a Rhode Island State Trooper. I've spoken with both about my continuing interest of wanting to become a Police officer.

I know I need to start taking test when the departments offer them, but what are the written test like???? Are the test something I can study for?? 

What I'm asking for is a starting point. Can you guys give me some advice?? If I did get on with my local guys, I would be taking a paycut in comparsion with my current pay. I sitll would be able to pay my bills.............. but I really want to do LE.

Thanks in advance,

Blackdog


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

*My personal suggestion is before you quit your good paying job check out working part time for some municipal police department. Get your feet wet, see if you like midnights and being away from your family and friends because while you are sleeping they are awake and vice versa. This job has changed so very much in the last 20 years. If I had to do it all over again I would become a gynecologist...but that is for another post.*


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

You're in the medical field, and in your position, you're already working some sick crazy hours. I say go for it!! Providence PD hires quite a bit... but take what you can get. As a trained and experienced RT you can always fall back on that if things don't work out. Becoming a Police Officer is a once in a lifetime chance for most, so go for it. RT is your safety net to fall back on so you're VERY lucky!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

RPD931 and Markboston,

That is exactly what I have been thinking. I already work nights 7p - 7a, and have been for the last 10 years...... I like it  . Also if things as Police Officer didn't work out for some reason, I will be keeping all my medical licenses current so I could go back to work as an RT.

Like I said earlier, I've always wanted to become a Police Officer. But when your young and have to make decisions as to what your going to do for the rest of your life....... it can be tuff. I still to this day do enjoy the challenge of working with critically ill patients, but can't really say this is the type of work I wanted to do. I figure if I'm going to pursue being a Police Officer I better "$hit or get off the pot" as they would say..... I'm not getting any younger  .

Please keep the suggestions coming,

I appreciate it,

Blackdog


----------

